# La France , le pays où l'iPad est le plus cher ?



## Padawanlady (28 Mars 2011)

Suite à une offre d'un collègue Luxembourgeois qui m'a proposé de me ramener l'ipad 2 de son pays, je viens de visiter les Apple Store des pays de l'UE... et la France apparait comme le pays où l'ipad est le plus cher...
Les délais de livraison sont tous les mêmes mais les prix ne sont pas les mêmes (en Euros)... ça me fait grincer des dents...


----------



## Ben62 (28 Mars 2011)

A combien tu peux l'avoir au Luxembourg ?


----------



## amine07 (28 Mars 2011)

Je ne sais pas si tu as vu l'infographie qui montre la grille tarifaire des Ipad dans le monde, disons que la France est bien derrière.

http://www.autourdurezo.com/index.p...prix-de-lipad-2-dans-26-pays/id-menu-106.html

A titre personnel j'ai eu du bol d'acheter mon Macbook Pro il y a peu a la fnac et donc bénéficié des 15% de reduc, ça m'a fait l'ipad 2 wifi 32go à 360e.

Au delà de ça le 1e/1$ d'Apple est toujours aussi frustrant je te l'accorde.


----------



## Padawanlady (28 Mars 2011)

455E pr le 16Go wifi, 550E pour le 32Go Wifi...


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

Je pense qu'on peut dire que l'iPad est très cher en zone euro par rapport au taux de change euro/dollar. Il est au même prix dans toute la zone euro, seulement en France, il y a un supplément de rémunération de la copie privée.


----------

